# How do i make money?



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

It seems that no one wants to hire me in this piece of **** town because I'm awkward/quiet and have no previous experience. How do i make money in other ways? What sort of skills do i need to learn? 

I just don't know what to do. I'm 19 years old, I have no money, and my parents just think that I'm lazy, which im not. I have even asked them to help me find a job and I'll do whatever job they find. They haven't came up with anything. Not even fast food places will take me. I feel like my only option is to just drop out of school and move somewhere else. I hate this place anyway. I'm sick of my parents dictating every part of my life just because they pay for my stuff.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

escorting?

nah, I have no idea. It's really tough to find work these days. Just gotta apply at as many places as you can and hope for the best.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

i thought u worked at mcdicks


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Imbored21 said:


> i thought u worked at mcdicks


That's back when i was in Utah. My mom made me move back home like a month ago to continue school and stuff.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

I have no ****ing idea how people on here with SA are even able to get jobs.

Like, what the ****? I would be too ****ing scared to even go to work even if I was hired.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Paper run?

Most I see that need extra cash do this regardless of age.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

iCod said:


> I have no ****ing idea how people on here with SA are even able to get jobs.
> 
> Like, what the ****? I would be too ****ing scared to even go to work even if I was hired.


I got lucky, when i got my first job. The supervisor didn't even interview me.

The first few weeks i hated going to work. I was tense and nervous literally every second I was there. Fortunately this girl helped me out a lot, I think she was the only one that understood how nervous and scared I was. Then I ended up working with a crew of mostly 15-16 year olds, and they were easy going and didn't make a big deal out of mistakes and they didn't get mad if you were slow. I actually enjoyed working after that.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

If you don't get paranoid and don't mind doing illegal stuff , selling weed is easy money

Otherwise... unemployment benefits?

And since you've worked fastfood, you should be able to get another fastfood job if you apply yourself enough - and come to think of it, wouldn't grocery store jobs be easy to get? You might even be able to ask for a non-paid internship to get more experience (i.e more stuff in your resume). Not necessarily cashier jobs mind you, you could work in the back too.

Other jobs would be retail sales, like those mini-shops at the malls where they sell phones. I guess you need to be loud and obnoxious for those jobs tho


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Apprentaship .


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

*I have no money, and my parents just think that I'm lazy, which im not. I have even asked them to help me find a job and I'll do whatever job they find. They haven't came up with anything. Not even fast food places will take me. I feel like my only option is to just drop out of school and move somewhere else.*

You have to be a strategist to figure out this system is being controlled by an intelligence based system, it's not your fault, your parents don't understand, and never will understand, and this is what causes friction. Your parents will continue to lecture you, because this system is strictly being controlled through the telepathic transmission, and their mental process has been reprogrammed, and they're not informed what going on behind the scenes.

It's a fact.

*Like, what the ****? I would be too ****ing scared to even go to work even if I was hired.*

I think, I'll be loss how to function properly at work due to the human being's behavior, and their sloppy management.

*If you don't get paranoid and don't mind doing illegal stuff , selling weed is easy money
*

That's what the governments want you to do, hustle, get caught, jail time for you bruh.


----------



## momo24 (Nov 23, 2015)

Try going to a temp job agency. Ask your parents to go with you or something. I believe you can choose whether you want factory work or office work.. depends on the agency though. Socialization is not a problem as long as you're doing the job.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

National Guard or Army Reserves.


----------



## TruthAndOtherDisasters (Dec 17, 2013)

"Continue" school? You are 19, does that mean finishing high school after some pause, or continuing university?
What experience do you have?
What amount do you need to make? How much is highest or lowest you could probably get an hour where you are? Would that mean you need full time thing or temporary?
If you are in school, how flexible of a job do you need?
How do you look/apply for jobs? 
What skills do you have (and I mean ANY skills from what you study, to being really good in cooking or drawing or language or something)?
Do you have computer with constant internet(probably since you're writing here)?

Don't just look for job for the looking for a job, any job anywhere, blindly...that may lead you to more anxiety.
Make a drink you like, take pen & paper or computer, and sit down somewhere. Think over all the questions I mentioned and make a plan. 

Have you thought of more of an office/admin job? Sometimes you need to deal with more documents that people- also it's possible that the only requirement is you being familiar with basic computer skills. Just be careful not to confuse that with secretary position that may require answering the phone a lot.
Temp agency also sounds like a good choice. If you're a student, google your city in that context, sometimes there are special student organizations that can find you temporary or part time student gig.
Have you thought about working online?


----------

